# Sherwin-Williams sheens



## styles0024 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi again. Thanks for the help. I’m usually Benjamin Moore 

So what the heck they don’t have egg shell anymore? They are telling me their satins are their egg shells?

Well that’s fine but two bids I’m working on specifically asked for S-W eggshell. They want low sheen and cleanable. What’s your go to for S-W? If I show up with satin I’m afraid the clients will have it in their head that it’s got too much sheen regardless of the result. Looking for the $35 range. S-W suggested super paint velvet, do you think it’s cleanable or have a better rec?

Pretty dumb marketing if you ask me. Why not just follow the industry norms.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

There is no standard nomenclature for what is 'eggshell', the closest thing that exists to a standard is MPI #. 



I have the opposite problem, people ask for satin but they really mean eggshell. Had a customer paint their entire house with Aura Satin and they got a nice surprise when they showed up to inspect the job 


If your not sure ask for a draw down sample and have it approved. SW duration satin for example is roughly equivalent to BM eggshell.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If you need a low sheen take a look at their matte finish. I use it in the Duration and have had many customers really like it.

My take is that the entire industry would greatly benefit from a national standard for sheens and the terminology used to denote them.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

A budget paint from SW is a product called Sherscrub Eggshell. It is really good bang for your buck...I've used it in 500k homes to your typical apartment and have been pleased every single time. 

I've used it for 10 years with absolutely no problems.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Super paint low sheen is what you want. Right on eggshell finish, two coats no issues, will clean well and right at your target price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Super paint low sheen is what you want. Right on eggshell finish, two coats no issues, will clean well and right at your target price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



superpaint comes:
flat, satin, velvet, semigloss ?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never heard of Superpaint low sheen. However I do use a ton of SuperPaint Velvet and I'd say it's a nice eggshell finish. I have it in my entire house with two kids and a crazy Springer Spaniel, I have no complaints. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> superpaint comes:
> flat, satin, velvet, semigloss ?



its flat, velvet, satin, sg


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

To the OP. All of the higher end national lines; Emerald, Duration Home, Superpaint, Cashmere, etc. all use the term satin, or low luster for Cashmere. Satin is very similar to an eggshell finish. 

The term eggshell is a standard finish in commercial specs, its 20 degree sheen at 85 angle. If you have to satisfy an eggshell spec, Promar 200 is your best bet but its a just ok product nothing special. You are better off having the store do a drawdown for you of PM200 ES and then one with Superpaint Satin to show your customer. Otherwise do a mock-up of the color they want on the customers walls, sell that as a service you offer??


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Super Velvet has been my goto. Not too shiny but a nice soft sheen. Also try PM low gloss eggshell. Similar sheen to velvet. 

Drives me nuts that S-W has different sheen names in different models of paint. I’ll never understand why they don’t standardize their labels across all of their models. Even if the actual sheens were slightly different among models, at least keep the same sheen name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

juanvaldez said:


> Super Velvet has been my goto. Not too shiny but a nice soft sheen. Also try PM low gloss eggshell. Similar sheen to velvet.
> 
> Drives me nuts that S-W has different sheen names in different models of paint. I’ll never understand why they don’t standardize their labels across all of their models. Even if the actual sheens were slightly different among models, at least keep the same sheen name.
> 
> ...



Its because as they buy different paint companies, they incorporate some of the better products in their lines. Your from CA, right? frazee lo-glo, its now PM200 low sheen eggshell. What's the frazee alkyd enamel? Its the PI alkyd enamel now.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> superpaint comes:
> flat, satin, velvet, semigloss ?




You’re correct I think the exterior sp is low sheen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

SW ProMar 200 Low sheen Eggshell. Washable and lower sheen than their plain Eggshell.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SW's sheens suck too? What a surprise.


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

Exterior Superpaint does not come in low sheen, it's low lustre.
I use a bunch of it


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

diT said:


> Exterior Superpaint does not come in low sheen, it's low lustre.
> I use a bunch of it


 Is that the same thing? Lol


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Is that the same thing? Lol


Let me clarify. Lustre is French for Sheen. So, low lustre actually means low sheen..


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

It's weird that they make A100 in low sheen but they make Duration and Superpaint in low lustre.
Maybe just dressing up the terminology for their upper end products.
I use low lustre on all my exteriors if given the option.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

to be honest, they probably don't have any idea why themselves.


----------



## Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

Cashmere Low luster is my go to on walls lately. I like the low luster because it's beautiful, durable and cleanable. The Cashmere eggshell is a little to shiny in high light areas. But I totally know what you are saying, they confuse the hell out of me with each paint having it's own definition of sheen.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ghoul said:


> Cashmere Low luster is my go to on walls lately. I like the low luster because it's beautiful, durable and cleanable. The Cashmere eggshell is a little to shiny in high light areas. But I totally know what you are saying, they confuse the hell out of me with each paint having it's own definition of sheen.


There's a cashmere eggshell? I thought they only had flat enamel, low luster, and medium luster. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

sound like marketing bs to you? Does to me.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the high lustre.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

ive worked for some picky people in my time but none were really anal about the sheen level thank goodness


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...look into Cashmere...applies and finishes excellent with modern sheen...


----------



## styles0024 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks yall. I hate sw.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

No matter what S-W flat/low sheen, lusture, flat enamel they will all hat band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't seem to have the hatbanding issues with SW that others have had.
Its only happened to me once,1989 with Pratt And Lambert flat, color was Pumpkin Chiffon.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I never had a problem either. Benjamin Moore Regal Classic used to hatband on me all the time. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I have always been told from the Sherwin Williams management, that their satan products qualify as an eggshell. Is that true? No, not in my experiences...in my experience, an eggshell is a lower sheen product than a satan product. 

Their approach seems to be a marketing strategy that teaches low level management to communicate this falsehood to the buying public. I've told them many times that their marketing is incorrect regarding eggshell paint. 

I've always had tremendous success with their Sherscrub eggshell which oddly enough, is a lower end product.


----------

